# 2008 2.5L New Beetle Flashing Red Coolant Light



## shopkins (Dec 17, 2011)

I bought a 2.5L New Beetle for my daughter after we sold a 2000 model Beetle we had for over ten years. The 2008 2.5L Beetle's red coolant indicator light flashes, but will go off if I turn the car off and crank back up. The indicator light doesn't come on until a valve or something that sounds like a motorized valve is opening up right after startup. The Coolant level is good, maybe a half inch above the fill level line. The car is parked on flat ground and this only happens when the car is cold and it is cold outside. Any ideas?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Probably a coolant temp sensor, or coolant level sensor in the coolant bottle. Any check engine lights?


----------



## shopkins (Dec 17, 2011)

*2008 2.5 Beetle Coolant Red Light*

No engine light, just the red flashing light. My daughter said it happened yesterday and she said it smelled like it was hot. It would have been the longest she's driven it since the light started coming on and the first time it has came on while she was driving. She pulled over, turned it off, and waited a few minutes. She cranked it back up and everything seemed fine. All other times have been only at startup.

I'll look into the coolant temperature sensor. I'm hesitant to think that it would be the level sensor since it doesn't come on all the time and it resets after turning the car off and back on. There is plenty of coolant in the bottle. I'd like to look in the radiator, but it doesn't look that easy since I didn't see a radiator cap and it looks like I'll need to take the front fender/bumper off just to see the top of the radiator.

What solenoid operated valve is it that opens about 10 seconds after start-up?

Thanks


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

The radiator is pretty well sealed, and you'd have to take it out of the car to really look into it. Our cooling systems generally do their jobs well. What I'd try next, is drain the radiator (there is a drain on the bottom drivers side, just push and twist). Take the thermostat housing off, and the thermostat. Put your finger in there and see if the water pump is loose, or broken. It's the easiest way to test it without taking it out of the engine. The system really is simple. There really isn't that much to go wrong.

The 2 bolts holding the thermostat are 10mm, and a universal adapter just before the socket will help immensely. There isn't a typical gasket per se, just a rubber o-ring. If you have a 1/4" ratchet, it'll work better.  Let us know


----------



## KimberlyW94 (Jan 29, 2015)

*RE*

My 08 new beetle does this too! Generally if the temperature is below 35ish, the light comes on and will go off on it's own. Nothing to worry about! Most likely it's just that the coolant our beetles take really shrinks when cold and isn't hitting a sensor. It's nothing to worry about though!


----------

